# Matrix 4 kommt zeitgleich mit John Wick 4 in die Kinos



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Matrix 4 kommt zeitgleich mit John Wick 4 in die Kinos*

						Keanu Reeves im Vierer- äh, Doppelpack: Matrix 4 und John Wick 4 - beide Filme mit Keanu Reeves in der Hauptrolle - laufen im Mai 2021 in den Kinos an - und zwar an exakt demselben Tag.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Matrix 4 kommt zeitgleich mit John Wick 4 in die Kinos*


----------



## crow2077 (26. Dezember 2019)

Freue mich auf beide.
Bisschen mehr auf Matrix 4 .
Aber egal werden beide gesehen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Dezember 2019)

Bei Matrix 4 habe ich ein bißchen Angst dass die es verkacken werden. Ich meine das Ende ist ja "relativ" offen. Der Krieg ist ja prinzipiell nicht entschieden. Da die Maschinen quasi immer weiter lernen wollten um den Menschen auszulöschen, konnten diese eins nicht imitieren "die Liebe" (zwecks rationale Entscheidung zwischen Neo und weiß ich wie die Frau damals hieß). Darum kann es sich eigentlich nur drehen und ob das wirklich ein guter Nachfolger wird, warten wirs ab. 
Bei John Wick haben sie 3 mal gezeigt das sie wissen was sie tun. Ich erwarte nichts anderes vom vierten außer das Finale Überfeuerwerk mit dem Ableben von John. Lass mal 2020 vorspulen


----------



## -RedMoon- (26. Dezember 2019)

"Alter Wein in alter Matrix"....ich weiß nicht, habe da ein schlechtes Gefühl, ich denke sie werden es verbocken und somit das ganze Matrix Universum verderben.

John Wick wird funktionieren, das liegt am Typus des Films, genau so wie James Bond, Mission Impossible und Co auch immer wieder funktionieren.


----------



## XXTREME (26. Dezember 2019)

Hammer.....wird nen geiler Abend .


----------



## Maverick3k (26. Dezember 2019)

> verfplichtet



Und dann Gamestar als Quelle... Abschreiben und so.


----------



## Hoonig (26. Dezember 2019)

alter schwede, gibt es kein schauspieler mehr auf der Welt, das sie immer den john spielen lassen.


----------



## Glan (26. Dezember 2019)

Matrix 4 und John Wick 4 kommen am selben Tag raus, weil es sich dabei um einen Film handelt! Wick findet raus, dass er Neo ist und greift zusammen mit Morpheus/Bowery King die Maschinen/Continentals an.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Dezember 2019)

Ist das denn nicht beides Keanu Reeves? Bei Matrix gabs ja klone. Oder das gleich Film Set

 Aber erlich gesagt bin ich erschüttert und erstaunt das es schon so viele Teile gibt, bzw sie versuchen jeden Cent aus einer Reihe zu quetschen egal ob es das Genre oder die Filmreihe selbst lächerlich macht! Matrix 1-3 und John Wick 1 u. 3 noch nicht mal geguckt^^! John Wick 2 fand ich ziemlich ziemlich öde vielleicht weil ich Teil 1 nicht kenne? obwohl mir die Story ausführlich erzählt wurde!


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2019)

John Wick 3 habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Aber der kommt nächsten Monat bei Amazon rein. Dann werde ich mir den angucken.

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon auf Matrix 4. Ich finde die gesamte Trilogie sehr gut.


----------



## Bluebird (26. Dezember 2019)

Matrix hat mit jedem Teil enorm an Qualität verloren , also kann man schon erwarten das sich der trend fortsetzen wird ...


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Dezember 2019)

Auf John Wick 4 freue ich mich aktuell sogar mehr als auf Matrix 4. 
John Wick 3 war wieder eine absolut brutale Actiongranate mit viel Wumms, ohne großartigen Tiefgang. Genau das was ich erwartet hatte bzw. sehen wollte. Bei Matrix war ich damals schon beim Kinogang von Reloaded maßlos enttäuscht, von daher sind meine Erwartungen hier kaum zu unterbieten. Matrix 2&3 konnten zwar mittelmäßig unterhalten, waren aber zumindest für mich sehr weit weg vom Erstling, den ich mir tatsächlich als einzigen Film 6x im Kino angesehen habe


----------



## deady1000 (27. Dezember 2019)

Wow da seid ihr ja wieder ganz flott gewesen.
Die News sind doch schon Monate alt.
Man ist sich mittlerweile sogar recht sicher, dass John Wick 4 einige Monate nach hinten verschoben wird.
Also da kommt nichts am gleichen Tag in die Kinos.
Zumal Matrix 4 schon deutlich weiter produziert ist und John Wick 4 noch ganz am Anfang steht.



Bluebird schrieb:


> Matrix hat mit jedem Teil enorm an Qualität verloren , also kann man schon erwarten das sich der trend fortsetzen wird ...


Teil 2&3 wurden zusammen abgedreht und eigentlich müsste man sie als einen Film sehen.
Da konnte man also nicht auf Kritik reagieren.
Denke Teil 4 wird ganz anders.


----------



## Maddin123456 (28. Dezember 2019)

Solange man nicht rum-gendert und ne Quotenfrau auf den Regiestuhl setzt und die männlichen Charaktere  durch Weiber ersetzt, habe ich etwas Hoffnung.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Dezember 2019)

Maddin123456 schrieb:


> Solange man nicht rum-gendert und ne Quotenfrau auf den Regiestuhl setzt und die männlichen Charaktere  durch Weiber ersetzt, habe ich etwas Hoffnung.


War das Sarkasmus? Die Erfinder von Matrix sind Frauen.


----------



## Bongripper666 (28. Dezember 2019)

Da fällt die Wahl einfach. John Wick 4. Mit Matrix habe ich abgeschlossen.


----------



## Rwk (28. Dezember 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> War das Sarkasmus? Die Erfinder von Matrix sind Frauen.


War das Sarkasmus? Beide wurden als Männer geboren. 



In meiner Sammlung steht nur die Einzel Blu-ray von Matrix...alle weiteren Teile waren für mich bereits überflüssig.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2019)

Kronos schrieb:


> Matrix 2&3 konnten zwar mittelmäßig unterhalten, waren aber zumindest für mich sehr weit weg vom Erstling, den ich mir tatsächlich als einzigen Film 6x im Kino angesehen habe


Krass! 6 mal ist schon eine Hausnummer.

Ich war nur einmal  im Kino darin, aber habe mir damals die DVD Box der Trilogie geholt und den ersten Teil bestimmt schon 10 mal gesehen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Dezember 2019)

Rwk schrieb:


> War das Sarkasmus? Beide wurden als Männer geboren.
> 
> 
> 
> In meiner Sammlung steht nur die Einzel Blu-ray von Matrix...alle weiteren Teile waren für mich bereits überflüssig.


Es sind jetzt aber Frauen. Sogar Transsexuelle.


----------



## Derrman (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich fand den ersten richtig stark. Der zweite hatte zwar nette Actioneinlagen aber das wars auch schon.Zum dritten teil, no comment !

Ich bin zwar auf den vierten gespannt,  erhoffe mir jedoch nicht allzu viel.

Man sollte diese klassiker ala Matrix, Terminator 1+2,  Rambo usw. einfach mal ruhen lassen.


----------



## deady1000 (30. Dezember 2019)

Derrman schrieb:


> Man sollte diese klassiker ala Matrix, Terminator 1+2,  Rambo usw. einfach mal ruhen lassen.


Also ich finde es okay, alte Klassiker fortzuführen, aber zuletzt hat man es bei Filmen wie Star Wars 7-9 oder Terminator Genisys/Dark_Fate durch übertriebene "political correctness" einfach verkackt.
Überall wird jetzt auf jede Diversität geachtet. Versteht mich nicht falsch, es ist ja in Ordnung, aber wenn dadurch die Qualität und vor allem die Glaubwürdigkeit des Films leidet, dann sollte man es lieber lassen.

Kann ja verstehen, dass beispielsweise Farbige, die in der ursprünglichen Star Wars Reihe (mit Ausnahme Lando) nicht vorgekommen sind, auch Hauptrollen bekommen sollten.
Und auch Frauen sollten mehr Hauptrollen bekommen, wo sie doch früher eher die schönen Nebendarstellerinnen an der Seite des Helden gespielt haben.
Außerdem möchte Hollywood auch den asiatischen Markt erreichen und zunehmend miteinbeziehen.
Aber dann soll man doch bitte neue Franchise-Filme erschaffen, wo es auch reinpasst und es nicht alles vorher Dagewesene verbiegt.

Da kommt dann bei heraus, dass der Terminator T-1000 aus Genisys ein Südkoreaner ist (bisschen seltsam aber noch ok) und in Dark Fate alle 3 Hauptrollen weiblich sind (ja ne ist klar), wobei Arni auch einen kurzen Part mitspielen darf.
Von Star Wars fange ich jetzt gar nicht an. Das ist ja Genderwahn im Endstadium. Naja und dann gibt's noch so Erscheinungen wie Ghostbusters (2016).

Ne sowas muss nicht sein.
Disney-Produktionen brauche ich mir eigentlich gar nicht mehr geben.
Wenigstens ist Matrix noch in der Hand von Warner Bros. Naja mal sehen.


----------

